# best case out ther? looks AND non looks



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

for looks, i gotta go with the xg dragon or the aspire x anvigaot (mine lol). dunno about performance, but mine actually has good airflow. what would be your picks?


----------



## scottsda (Nov 17, 2005)

i really like the thermal take armor cases. its got more room than you could ever need with room left over for fans, plus the front grill looks incredible how it opens up and exposes the 120mm fan that keeps it cool and quiet. its also got great venting that helps provide a current that gets air moving like a wind tunnel. it also has a couple nice ammenities like btx and atx compatible. it's also a really sturdy strong case which for a college student is a must due to frequent moves.

if your going bang for your buck i say dont because i did that on my previous case and it came to me and i found that the side pannels were flimsey and half of the supposed all aluminum case is plastic. just go ahead and spend a little more money and get yourself a case that will last longer, work cooler, and look better.

http://www.thermaltake.com/xaserCase/armor/va8000bws/va8000bws.htm


----------



## ZDarryl (Dec 13, 2005)

Well, that is not an easy question to answer considering there are so many variables and what your personal preferences are.

I like the Xaser case mentioned above, but wouldn't buy a full tower case, because it is too huge. 

There are many cases that look good on the outside, but the inside is laid out very badly.

I have a Lian-Li case and love it, but wish it had a side fan(I guess I can mod the window if I feel adventurous)

One of the biggest variables is price. Cases range in price from $20 to  $429.99+++

This NZXT Lexa  looks very cool at $179


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

scottsda said:


> i really like the thermal take armor cases. its got more room than you could ever need with room left over for fans, plus the front grill looks incredible how it opens up and exposes the 120mm fan that keeps it cool and quiet. its also got great venting that helps provide a current that gets air moving like a wind tunnel. it also has a couple nice ammenities like btx and atx compatible. it's also a really sturdy strong case which for a college student is a must due to frequent moves.
> 
> if your going bang for your buck i say dont because i did that on my previous case and it came to me and i found that the side pannels were flimsey and half of the supposed all aluminum case is plastic. just go ahead and spend a little more money and get yourself a case that will last longer, work cooler, and look better.


DITTO! I bought a VERY SIMILAR case, the Kandalf Series and it is unbelievable! Very open and GOOD airflow!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i herd another good 1 is the XG dragon

Merry Christmas!


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

The Antec P180 and the new P190 are good cases with a clean
look and a tooless design.


----------

